# Snubian Breed



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 15, 2011)

Please more info if anyone has any...........I'm being pitched and would like you wonderful people's opinions, cause I"m also being warned......I'll be back, going to research this "breed"      :/


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 15, 2011)

Never heard of a snubian  I have pygmy/nubians which equal kinders.  Nigerian-nubians = mini-nubians.  would a snubian = saaneen-nubian cross?  If so, I have 2 of them.  The nanny's milk is what I would refer to as 1% milkfat on the thin side.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 15, 2011)

O.k., awesome. Is she a great milker? Any bad qualities? We drink 1% cows milk. I got a call about them and just wondering, was told there is a place running 35 of them along with their Saanen and Nubian mikers, total of 75, and I read, they make a great commercial milker.......but I only read that 1 time. I just don't want to make a mistake. The call I got after this call, was against it, she can't see getting the best qualities out of both great milkers, without eventually bringing out the bad qualities....and would you breed to a Snubian buck? or go back with a Nubian or Saanen??? 1st call, they were promoting them, love them, is this just a conflict of opinions from the breeders.....I don't want to make any mistakes, this will be my first big purchase and start to my dairy herd. I'm going with registered Nubians and registered Saanens, should I throw a few of these in?


----------



## helmstead (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't have any problems with experimentals...but I wouldn't call them a breed...per se.  I would think you'd get great home milkers, with hybred vigor.

But...

You will also always have trouble selling them for much, given that they are experimentals.

Unless you're doing something that has a breeding program - like Kinders, Mini-Dairy, etc...experimentals just won't have much call.  

If it were me, I'd go with purebred or American full blooded standards.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you, that is what I was thinking, they called me with these "snubians" saying that the ADGA was considering making them a breed, but I would think and I could be wrong...google, you would get more information on this experiment, I might buy one,  just to see, I'm not looking to selling anyone, except for wethers (my sp on that ? )  I will be one of few with Dairy goats down here and as I have learned in my search for them, everyone is looking for some, but doesn't want to pay a pretty price and take a long drive. They do however want you to take their money, get them a deal and bring them back some great goats.....since your headed that way...I vote no. Don't know if I'm wrong or right for that, but I'm not going to goat haggle for them, I'm happy to pay the prices I'm paying, they are higher than what people are use to paying for around here, but it is well worth it, the only ones with a common price, would be these "snubians". But then there's trailer room.  Thanks !!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a Snubian...she was a great milker...sorta on the ugly side...
when I bred her Nubian I got BUTT UGLY kids out of her.  
The next 2 years I bred her Ob and got twin doelings that actually looked more like full Ob kids both times.

I think the "ADGA is thinking of making them a breed" is a line of BS someone's trying to feed you.   

People have been crossing PB dairy breeds for years, they're always registerable as "experimentals".   
It takes many generations of crossing and recrossing to get something to breed true, not just one cross.
Experimentals are shown in their own class (if there are enough to sanction it).

I crossed my Ob doe to our Togg buck this year (hoping for smaller kids for her)...what are these going to be? Obertoggenhasli??? 

I never noticed her milk being 'thin', but I never checked it alone, it always went into the community bucket as I milked everyone.

In short, she was sweet, had a big udder (crappy attatchment), made a lot of milk, and was easy to milk.  That doesn't mean they ALL would be, though.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 16, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think the "ADGA is thinking of making them a breed" is a line of BS someone's trying to feed you.


Yep.  Totally.



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> Obertoggenhasli


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2011)

Oberburgs!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 16, 2011)

So my minis would be Nugerian Undwarfs, then?  Really I should go back to bed


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2011)

Nuberians!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like the "designer dog" fad is spreading to goats now.  

Around here everybody is breeding mutts, calling them some made up breed (schnoodle, goolden doodle, puggle, etc, etc) and charging for them like they are purebred dogs!  My favorite was an ad I saw for ****z-Poo puppies, say that one out loud.  And IDIOTS are buying them like crazy! 

Cross two breeds, you may get the best traits of both.... or the worst.  If they don't breed true, they aren't a breed.

I think I am going to cross my LaMancha with a Nubian-Boer and call them NuBoMancha's!  Anyone want a NuBoMancha?  Sounds like something you would buy on an infomertial doesn't it?

Back to the original post, cross breeds have thier positive and negative traits.  I do cross breeds all the time.  Figure out what you want and if this particular "breed" is going to give it to you. Just be aware since it is a hybrid the traits may not run "true" per say.  Just don't pay purebred prices for a cross bred doe.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

All posts       , I'm going to stick with true and registered and continue to talk my DH into letting me have a Saanen buck and a Nubian buck , since I will have 2 Saanen does and 3 Nubian Does 
 Later down the road...... I'll play in experiments. I'm going to stick with getting true, pure or American and registered.  I don't have time for b.s. been facing it a year just to find these goats.


----------



## dbunni (Feb 16, 2011)

For those of you who like to spin and eat chesse ...

SaanGoras  ... the milking wool breed in designer colors!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> For those of you who like to spin and eat chesse ...
> 
> SaanGoras  ... the milking wool breed in designer colors!


  A must have to go with your pocket poodle Girl!!!!!


----------



## dbunni (Feb 16, 2011)

Wooo ... you could make that special cheese for your pocket poodle and knit the sweater for winter and purse for traveling!  
Sorry ... couldn't resist!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)




----------

